# opened my mouth!!



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Bought the wife a Glock 42.. I bet her lunch that I could shoot a tighter group than her.. Her first time at a range she was a little jumpy with other guns going off.. Have to do a lil trigger work to it and get a mag extension so her pinky can be on the grip. I polished all inner workings before I took it out so it was smooth as silk shooting, just the typical long trigger pull. After all said and done it cost me 60 bucks for lunch!! Yea a clip full in a circle of a 50 cent piece at 21 feet..Im screwed!!:yes:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hair clip or chip bag clip?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah make sure you don't piss her off...


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Hair clip or chip bag clip?


I like Stripper clips


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...CgvAJ&tbm=isch&client=safari&ved=0CDwQMygUMBQ


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Now that you've taught her to shoot, you have to behave or take the firing pin and put it in your watch pocket before a night on the town.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Splittine said:


> Hair clip or chip bag clip?


Yea yea!! lol My bad, magazine..... Clip is easier to spell and less letters...lol


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Skeeterdone said:


> Yea yea!! lol My bad, magazine..... Clip is easier to spell and less letters...lol


99.5% of knew what you meant Skeeter


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

Glockmade Trigger with a Zev tech connector and spring kit. I built one and love it. And ran me total of about 80 bucks to build.


----------

